# Hammer Grip Ergo Redux



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

After spending some time with my last slingshot, the handslap generator, I decided to try this hammer grip thing again. This time, I have the forks vertical, instead of angled forward. It is a lot easier to shoot without slap. This one is also Multiplex and Zebrawood.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks a good shooter!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely piece of work shawn. How did you join the forks and handle ?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Lovely piece of work shawn. How did you join the forks and handle ?


Thanks for the compliments.
The fork is a solid piece that goes through the handle. There is a piece of multiplex glued on the front and one glued on the back. Then I glue the zebrawood on both sides and clamp the heck out of the whole thing. Here's a picture of the butt of the handle. The multiplex that runs from side to side is the end of the fork.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow very nice one


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Lovely piece of work shawn. How did you join the forks and handle ?


Thanks for the compliments.
The fork is a solid piece that goes through the handle. There is a piece of multiplex glued on the front and one glued on the back. Then I glue the zebrawood on both sides and clamp the heck out of the whole thing. Here's a picture of the butt of the handle. The multiplex that runs from side to side is the end of the fork.








[/quote]

Thanks for the explanation. I knew that there would be no strength in the join if you had just glued the forks onto the handle but I could not figure how you had done it


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking and well made slingshot ! I really like it. Your craftsmanship is awesome !


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. Now, I need to buy more sanding belts and drums so I can finish all of the frames I've got cut and glued.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Good work I like the grip


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm always up to shoot a pistol grip. Very nice design and love the wood details.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great and glad it helped the hand slap being reduced.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My kind of slingshot! Well done.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very well done and strong and pretty and . . . just great!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Great work, just as nice as the first one. So changing the angle took care of the handslap even with the forks about the same height?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

The forks are just a touch longer on this one, but the angle makes it easier to flip it as I shoot. I'm enjoying this one more than any of the others so far.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

very nice shooter


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks again guys. Gecko, it looks a little like your avatar.


----------

